# £900 Build - Good enough?



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is my parts list
Intel Core i7-4770K, MSI GeForce GTX 770, Corsair 200R - i7 build (2) - Valdentia's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker United Kingdom

Just want a few opinions. Whether the parts chosen will work well together. Whether I could get any components better for a similar or cheaper price. Etc!

Thankyou in advance for any replies!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have a lot of unneeded or low quality items in your build. Such as your PSU.

You can also take a look at our UK builds for high quality builds:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...mmended-builds-2014-a-668661.html#post3910140


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

The PSU in the £1000 intel build features ''XFX 650W Core Edition Bronze 80+ Certified''. So it's also a bronze version but is 100w less. I chose a 750 version as I may want to add another graphics card in future and overclock the CPU. Plus the one I picked was Corsair and had 30 ratings averaging 4.6 / 5 on PC Part Picker. It seemed the best 750w one around that price range. Does the modular have much importance? There is this: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-120pb0750kr which is Semi modular, similar price range.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Although looking at a benchmark between a Samsung and Crucial SSD: Speed Test Crucial M500 240GB vs Samsung 840 Evo 250GB CT240M500SSD1 MZ-7TE250BW - UserBenchmark

I think I'll pay the little extra for the Samsung


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We can change up parts in your build to make it higher quality.

Corsair PSUs are made by CWT, a low quality Chinese manufacture and are not recommended. XFX or Seasonic PSUs are MUCH higher quality and are well worth it.

A second GPU is basically pointless to have. One GPU typically does better then two GPUs.

Your motherboard should be changed to a Asus or Gigabyte branded motherboard for better quality, features and performance.

Then change your GPU to either EVGA or Asus, for the same reasons.

Kingston memory does have many issues and is known for bad compatibility. Change the RAM to either G.Skill or Corsair branded memory at 1600Mhz.

Are you going to run Windows 7 on that 2TB HDD?

Personally I would choose a Asus or LG DVD reader.

Why are you going with the top of the line i7 CPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As noted, you have several component brands listed that we do not recommend.
Use the link to our Suggested Build List and use the list as a guide to top quality, known compatible components to help insure longevity.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Intel Core i7-4770K, Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770, Corsair 200R - i7 build (3) - Valdentia's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker United Kingdom 
Updated a few parts here. Asus Motherboard, Corsair Ram, Samsung SSD and Gigabyte GTX 770. 

I watched a video comparing 3 770's. The Gigabyte had the best out of the box clock speeds and since I dont plan overclocking (at least right away) I like that. It seems to perform a little better which was reflected in the temperature. Although generally I think all of them are pretty similar. What in your opinion is superior about the Evga or Asus 770 GPU?

I've always had good experiences with Corsair PSU's. I still use my maybe 8 year old Duo core which has a 520W corsair PSU. Maybe CWT didn't manufacture them back then and things have changed? I could change down to a 650w PSU which is 'better quality'. However if I were to get a second 770 in future I'd need 750w PSU as the build wattage would marginally go over 650.

I plan to put windows 8.1 on the SSD and I guess make a partition using the rest for a few games. I don't like the screen on 8.1 but I hear it runs fastest and there's a program to have the Windows 7 layout. I wouldn't need to install a separate OS for the HDD would I? 

As for the i7. I do use video editing equipment quite often. The extra leap up from an i5 didn't seem so much so I'd say it's worth it. Especially since I want this PC to last a long time and having an i7 ensures speed in 5 years I hope. Also why I've gone for the overclockable version. I don't initially plan to overclock but if in future I need it, the option is there. If you guys think I wouldn't ever need to overclock it then I can save myself 20 quid and get the regular.

For the DVD reader. I just chose a random one I will very rarely ever play games off CD's. I dont mind spending the extra fiver on an Asus or LG reader though.

Last thing, I didn't notice any additional CPU cooling on the recommended build lists 2014 for this forum. Why is that?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Corsair PSU's are not recommended. SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG for insured top quality.
EVGA & Asus are recommended for EVGA GPU's for quality, reliability, support.
If you want/need improved graphics, one better GPU is almost always the better option.

No longevity advantage with an i7 over and i5 and OC'ing newer CPU's is not beneficial. Any performance gain will only be seen in benchmarks.
OEM heatsink/fans are quite capable of efficient cooling for normal use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I watched a video comparing 3 770's. The Gigabyte had the best out of the box clock speeds and since I dont plan overclocking (at least right away) I like that. It seems to perform a little better which was reflected in the temperature. Although generally I think all of them are pretty similar. What in your opinion is superior about the Evga or Asus 770 GPU?


 Evga has the quality and features of a 770 and the Asus has the quality and performance of a 770. Our recommendation to you is a EVGA or Asus branded card.



> I've always had good experiences with Corsair PSU's. I still use my maybe 8 year old Duo core which has a 520W corsair PSU. Maybe CWT didn't manufacture them back then and things have changed? I could change down to a 650w PSU which is 'better quality'. However if I were to get a second 770 in future I'd need 750w PSU as the build wattage would marginally go over 650.


 Your GPU chooses are you up you on whether or not to get a second card. However, a second card does not increase the performance in any way.

CWT did not used to manufacture Corsair PSUs, hence the reason you liked them. Do not use a Corsair PSU unless you want to contact us again in a few months asking why your PC has failed.

Seasonic, XFX or Antec HGC branded PSUs are only recommended.



> I plan to put windows 8.1 on the SSD and I guess make a partition using the rest for a few games. I don't like the screen on 8.1 but I hear it runs fastest and there's a program to have the Windows 7 layout. I wouldn't need to install a separate OS for the HDD would I?


 I have Windows 8.1 on a standard hard drive and it boots in under 15 seconds. IMO an SSD isn't worth the extra cost, but that is up to you.

If you want a Windows 7 layout you will need to download and install a program called ClassicShell after all your Windows 8 and 8.1 updates are installed.

You will not need to install any OS on the hard drive as that will just be for storage.



> As for the i7. I do use video editing equipment quite often. The extra leap up from an i5 didn't seem so much so I'd say it's worth it. Especially since I want this PC to last a long time and having an i7 ensures speed in 5 years I hope. Also why I've gone for the overclockable version. I don't initially plan to overclock but if in future I need it, the option is there. If you guys think I wouldn't ever need to overclock it then I can save myself 20 quid and get the regular.


 How much video editing to you do? Is it a lot of rendering?



> Last thing, I didn't notice any additional CPU cooling on the recommended build lists 2014 for this forum. Why is that?


 It is because the stock cooler is fine for everyday and gaming use. As long as no overclocking is applied the stock cooler can handle the heat.

We do have a statement in the notes section stating that if you are overclocking or require a cooler to contact us in our CPU forum for the right type of cooler.

-----------

Follow the recommendations from Tyree and your build should be set to go.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Evga has the quality and features of a 770 and the Asus has the quality and performance of a 770. Our recommendation to you is a EVGA or Asus branded card.
> 
> Your GPU chooses are you up you on whether or not to get a second card. However, a second card does not increase the performance in any way.


You're saying 2 GTX 770's in Sli won't increase performance? I really don't think thats true. But i'll definitely take onboard the PSU info!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

In addition to added the cost, two GPU's require/consume more power, generate more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small performance gain the games/apps that actually utilize two GPU's.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

You've convinced me. Which wattage for the PSU would you suggest? Intel Core i7-4770, Asus GeForce GTX 770, Corsair 200R - System Build - PCPartPicker United Kingdom (estimated build is 428w). I'm thinking 600w PSU just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

600W is the minimum recommended by the chipset manufacturer so you want to be at 650W with a good quality PSU. SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG for guaranteed quality.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Getting this PSU then.
XFX XXX Edition 650W Modular Power Supply 80 Plus Bronze - P1-650X-XXB9 - CCL Computers

Final build - All approved?
Intel Core i7-4770, Asus GeForce GTX 770, Corsair 200R - i7 build (3) - Valdentia's Saved Part List - PCPartPicker United Kingdom


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done. It looks like a keeper to me! :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^ Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I ordered it. Ended up coming to around £30 higher than PCPartPicker said. A few of the cheaper prices on there didn't include post. Turns out amazon did better deals on almost all the items.

I have to pick a monitor now. I'm thinking this one. Opinions?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/VS229HV-Wid...=1397240551&sr=1-13&keywords=asus+IPS+monitor


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as noted the top end corsairs like the hx650 and the ax units used to be made by seasonic but corsair now use cwt to make all the power supplies.

sli and even tri sli do give a slight performance gain but the price you pay for the performance you get is a complete con.

They will produce significant results in benchmarks though.

IPS monitors are good and samsung make their own version called pls. Its just the same thing really. Asus, samsung, benQ, dell all make good monitors.

If you did go for sli cards they would be wasted on a monitor like that though as to see any benefit of them you would have to go for a bigger monitor that did 120Hz +


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

I won't be going Sli. Thanks. Can you recommend some good value monitors for gaming. I dont know if I even need / want IPS or what refresh rate to get.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Samsung, Asus, or Acer make fine laptops.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need a 60Hz monitor so you can get 60fps (although that depends on the games graphics settings). Although the debate on what people can actually see rages on.

The majority of people cannot see 60 fps although their brain tells them it looks smoother so they think they are seeing 60fps, this also applies to people who claim they can see past 60 fps which less than 1% of the world can and those people are usually fighter pilots. Yes it looks smoother and a 120Hz monitor running at 90 fps + looks great but the person viewing it is not seeing 90 fps. 

TN panels used to be the standard for gaming as they have a fast response time usually 2 milli seconds or even 1 but a TN panel can suffer from poor viewing angles so unless you are sat directly in front of it you wouldn't see any defect. If you were to watch a movie on the panel it would look great but if you moved your head to an angle or tried to view the movie from a low position you would struggle to see what was happening.

With an IPS panel you can see it from any angle and it will look the same but the response time in gaming is sometimes lower than a TN panel usually 5ms and upwards. Although 5ms is quite acceptable for gaming.

Asus do some 1 and 2ms ips panels. Samsung do some 2ms ones not sure on anyone else.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Valdentia said:


> I have to pick a monitor now. I'm thinking this one. Opinions?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/VS229HV-Wid...=1397240551&sr=1-13&keywords=asus+IPS+monitor


Asus are good quality and that one should be fine.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Onto assembly. When fitting the Cooler master I think I used to much paste. When screwing the socket in, I couldn't get the screws to line up exactly with the holes. The 4th screw was not aligned so i made sure the rest of screws were lightly tightened then forced the 4th one into place. I feel like this made me unable to screw all of the screws in place fully...

I'm wondering where I went wrong. Currently it is solidly in place in the correct position. But I'm thinking maybe I should let it dry and remove the thermal paste and redo trying to get the screws lined up fully before hand and then use less thermal paste. But wondering if it's worth the hassle or may cause no problems redoing this.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would do it now to avoid any possible problems. Actually, I would use the OEM cooler to fully avoid any problems.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know how to remove wet / slightly dry thermal paste..

If you just look 5 seconds at this link (15 minute mark exactly):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEhwJPuc4wM?t=15m

I used about the same amount of thermal paste as him.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's actually too much paste. You only need one line not three.

You can you a paper towel to remove the paste and then use 91% rubbing alcohol or higher to clean the rest off.


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That's actually too much paste. You only need one line not three.
> 
> You can you a paper towel to remove the paste and then use 91% rubbing alcohol or higher to clean the rest off.


Thanks. The screw orientation of the retention plate is a pain in the **** though. I've read somewhere to get the screw in the middle holes. But there aren't any. This is for the LGA 1150 Socket by the way. Got any tips for that? It's strange that Cooler master dont even have that particular retention plate on their website: Cooler Master: Cooling

Instead it's as though I've got something designed for all possible sockets for that cooler... making it tricky.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You shouldn't be messing with any screws on the motherboard itself.

You sure you placed the CPU in the right way?


----------

